# There's a new dog in town.



## woodchucker (Aug 4, 2017)

I just picked up a new to me dog from the animal shelter today.  He's beautiful. Looking for a name for him. He's 1 year 9 mos.
He's a big baby, is gentle. I have not heard him bark yet, but at the pound a pit bull tried getting him and he didn't flinch or get aggressive. So I realized he was a prized dog.
In Feb I had to put my old dog down. He was the best. So now I start anew...


----------



## dlane (Aug 4, 2017)

Lucky  .


----------



## thayne_1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Nice looking dog.


----------



## dave_r_1 (Aug 4, 2017)

thayne_1 said:


> Nice looking dog.


I think that's a terrible name...

How about "Monster"


----------



## f350ca (Aug 4, 2017)

Beautiful dog Jeff. 

Greg


----------



## RandyWilson (Aug 4, 2017)

Pound and rescue dogs are the best!  They seem to really appreciate the second chance.


----------



## dlane (Aug 4, 2017)

Obedience classes are the best thing , for you to know your dog, and your dog know you.


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 4, 2017)

What a good looking boy. (sorry Jeff. I am talking about the dog).
Hope you are able to be loyal companions to each other for years and years to come!


----------



## LeakyCanoe (Aug 4, 2017)

What about something to honour his German heritage ?    

Is he a Rudy or a Reiner ?  perhaps a Klaus or Bernhard/aka "Berner" ?   

Find something that has meaning to you and fits his personality and you'll have it down.  Long may he run...he sounds like a total keeper.


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 4, 2017)

Thats a Beautiful Dog!


----------



## tweinke (Aug 5, 2017)

Told the wife several years ago that when our present dog passes if and when we get another it would be named Kitty, just to see the looks on peoples faces when I call the dog. Your new companion is beautiful and I'm sure you will come up with a very fitting name because as you can tell I am not the one to ask.


----------



## Tozguy (Aug 5, 2017)

Munich


----------



## woodchucker (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks everyone.  He's a keeper. His breathing has calmed down this morning, so I think he is relaxing a little.  Yesterday he was worked up. The bonding has begun.
Keep the names coming.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 5, 2017)

If he's a big baby, call him HUEY.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 5, 2017)

Chips


----------



## Joncooey (Aug 5, 2017)

Looks like an 'Axle' to me.


----------



## kvt (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice dog,   Both mine come from the animal shelter, Looks like you found a winner there.


----------



## Tozguy (Aug 5, 2017)

Give him a name that he will grow into. GENERAL comes to mind.


----------



## f350ca (Aug 5, 2017)

Friends of mine had a BIG king shepherd  named Pride. seamed like a good name. Not sure he had any though, if I sat down he'd come over and put a paw on your lap, then another then another till he was sitting on me. Might have had delusions of being a lap dog.

Greg


----------



## Dave Paine (Aug 5, 2017)

Good looking dog.  Sounds like a good temperament.  Always good to read another shelter dog found a good permanent home.

How about Rex for name.


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 5, 2017)

Sounds like you may have found a winner. Rescue dogs are great, and the people that rescue them are just as great!

Hans.   Yup, he looks like a Hans to me.


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 5, 2017)

Jeff,
Congrats on your new family member. My four GSD's have Roman, Greek and Nordic names but since this is a machine forum I'll put out the name "Torque".
He's a handsome boy. Two out of four of mine are giant lap dogs when not working.

Sorry about your previous companion, its always difficult but the memories will stay with you a lifetime.


----------



## RandyWilson (Aug 5, 2017)

I had a pound/stray that I decided would be "Rex".  So I named him Reckless Abandoned. In the fifteen years we had together, he never did answer to Rex. But he did come running for Reckless.


----------



## higgite (Aug 5, 2017)

Tozguy said:


> Munich


I like that. Or maybe Blitz if you want to recognize his heritage. 
But, if you want to stay in the realm of a machinist's dog, it's gotta be Chuck.

Tom


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 5, 2017)

We had a shepherd named "Gretel". She was kind of a dummy, she'd snap at bees and they'd sting her on the nose, nose got all swollen up
Maybe you could call him "Deckel" LOL
Mark S.
If he was mine I'd call him Nazi
or maybe "Eva" Brawn-y


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice looking buddy , woody after your avatar name , nope you pick it'll come to you.


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 5, 2017)

Kurt


----------



## wawoodman (Aug 5, 2017)




----------

